# WinCC flexible 2008 SP3 nach TIA V13 migrieren/Problem



## MatthiasSt (16 Dezember 2015)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem.
Wie in der Überschrift beschrieben möchte ich aus einen Step7 5.5 Projekt die WinnCC Visualisierung (nur die Visualisierung) nach TIA V13 migrieren.
Laut Siemens Anleitung benötigt man nur WinCC 2008 SP3 und Tia V12. Die V12 habe ich aber nicht nur V13.

Wenn ich dann die HMI-Datei aus dem Ordner auswähle und dann auf Migrieren klicke im TIA, bricht der Vorgang mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab: 
"Entweder ist im TIA Portal die Migration nicht installiert oder WinCC flexible SP2 bzw. WinCC flexible SP3 ist nicht installiert. Überprüfen Sie die Installationen und führen Sie die Migration erneut aus."

Im Step7 5.5 Projekt ist eine Hardware und Software mit Safety angelegt.
Die zu migrierende Datei hole ich aus dem Verzeichnis HmiEs.

Kennt jemand eine Lösung zu dem Problem?
Danke


----------



## gravieren (16 Dezember 2015)

MatthiasSt schrieb:


> Siemens Anleitung benötigt man nur WinCC 2008 SP3.


Ob es noch gültig ist weiß ich NICHT !
Normalerweise benötigst du die *WinCC 2008 SP2* und TIA V13.
Hast du nur die WinCC 2008 SP3  Datei  -->  öffnen mit WinCC 2008 SP3  --> speichern unter  "WinCC 2008 SP2"

Dann nochmals testen.


----------



## JesperMP (16 Dezember 2015)

gravieren schrieb:


> Normalerweise benötigst du die *WinCC 2008 SP2* und TIA V13.
> Hast du nur die WinCC 2008 SP3  Datei  -->  öffnen mit WinCC 2008 SP3  --> speichern unter  "WinCC 2008 SP2"


Das kann nicht stimmen.
Ich habe WinCC Flex 2008 SP3 und TIA v13, und ich kann WinCC Flexible Projekte migrieren. edit: Auch wenn das WinCC Flexible Projekt unter SP3 abgespeichert wurde.

Vielleicht denkst du auf migrieren von Protool nach WinCC Flexible. Dies geht nur bis WinCC Flex 2008 SP2.


----------



## gravieren (16 Dezember 2015)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Vielleicht denkst du auf migrieren von Protool nach WinCC Flexible. Dies geht nur bis WinCC Flex 2008 SP2.



Könnte sein  
(Bin schon  ein 5x er)


----------



## ChristophD (17 Dezember 2015)

Hast du den bei der Installation von TIA WinCC V13 (welches eigentlich, basic, comfort, Prof?) die Migration mitinstalliert oder nicht?


----------



## MatthiasSt (17 Dezember 2015)

Hallo, ich habe einen extrem umständlichen Weg gefunden über  ein Migration Tool von Siemens.
Ich habe TIA V13 Professional und ich musste das WinnCC Projekt Ausschneiden--> in neuem Projekt öffnen --> Speichern unter SP2 --> Migrationstool und dann ging es.
Speichern unter kann ich nicht, nur Speichern als Version.

Totaler Krampf...


----------



## JesperMP (17 Dezember 2015)

So mache ich das:

In STEP7 Classic, das ursprüngliche Projekt (integriert mit S7 SPS) kopieren.
In das kopierte Projekt, alles ausschneiden, ausser der HMI.
TIA starten und Migrate Project starten.
Wenn gefragt von welchen Projekt, den STEP7 Classic Projektordner von den kopierte Projekt spezifizieren.
Wenn der Migration fertig ist, muss man von Hand den Verbindung HMI-SPS neu konfigurieren.

Es gibt kein Bedingung das der HMI WinCC Flex 2008 SP2 sein muss.


----------



## Andy_Scheck (23 Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich häng mich mal hier mit ein. Habe folgendes Problem:
Möchte aus einen Step7 5.5 Projekt mit WinnCCflex2008SP3 mit PC-Visu nach TIA V13 migrieren.
Hier kommt dann die Fehlermeldung:
PC-Station kann nicht migriert werden.

Für Lösungsvorschläge bin ich dankbar.
Grüße


----------



## JesperMP (23 Mai 2016)

Eventuell bevor der Migrierung der PC-Station in ein HMI-Station umwandeln.

In STEP7 5.5 das Projekt unter ein neue Name speichern.
In der HW Konfiguration von der PC Station, nur der WinCC Flexible RT behalten, alle anderes löschen (IE Algemein, CPxxx, usw.).
In der HW Konfiguration von der PC Station, die Eigenschaften öffnen und S7RTM ausschalten.
In WinCC Flexible, der online Vebindung neu konfigurieren. Einfach als ein S7ONLINE Verbindung, nicht als "softbus".
In WinCC Flexible, alles neugenerieren.
Wenn der Migrierung hoffentlich dismal klappt, dann muss eventuell der PC Station neu aufgesetzt werden.


----------



## ChristophD (23 Mai 2016)

Welche TIA Version und Edition hast du den überhaupt?
Nicht das Du nur ne Basic hast , weil die kann keine PC Station migrieren da sie diese nicht unterstützt! Oder nur Advanced was wieder kein RT Professional unterstützt!

Der oben beschrieben Weg ist verdammt kompliziert! Versuch mal folgendes:

RT Projekt im WinCC Flexible öffnen
Dann im Menü "Datei" -> von Step7 Projekt kopieren

Dann wir das HMI Projekt aus dem Step7 herausgelöst und kann seperat gespeichert werden.
Damit dann die Migration durchführen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Andy_Scheck (23 Mai 2016)

Ich nutze TIA V13,Step 7 Prof, WinCC Basic - SP1 Upd8
Das heißt die WinCC Basic kann gar keine PC-Station? Kann ich das aufstocken, was brauch ich denn dann da? WinCC Prof?
Grüße


----------



## Slaine (23 Mai 2016)

Wenn es ein Projekt aus Flexible ist, dann reicht Advanced.


----------



## vollmi (24 Mai 2016)

Da es ein Modul auf PC Basis ist brauchst du mindestens das Advanced.

Hier gibts die Vorgaben von Siemens. Da sieht man recht schnell was man mit welcher Version tun kann.
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/99684510

mfG René


----------

